# NANOSTOMUS EQUIST (??) behind rotala macrandra stems



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)




----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The fish is actually correctly called _Nannobrycon eques_. It is closely related to _Nannostomus_, but it does belong in its own genus.

This is one of my favorite fish. They are very dainty, and their graceful swimming habits more than makes up for the dark brown coloration.

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pic, cute fish... Love those pearling plants.


----------

